# I have a dilemma



## ash.eq (13 August 2017)

Hi, I'm quite new to the forum although I scramble through the occasional thread or sale/loan from time to time even if it's 115miles away I can't help myself from taking a look at its advertisement! I already sound mad but here we go.

I would consider myself a novice rider- not fully knowledgable with tacking or grooming but I have done it multiple times with friends- I have never really gone through the concept of which brush to use first e.g. Body brush or curry comb or what part they're used for, but of course i feel I need a bit more experience before I can tighten my own girth or un-tangle my bridle or even assemble a bridle! But here's my problem. I am a young teen and I'm not willing to take on full responsibility to call up your mobile, however I am snooping around for a possible pony club pony for share or loan which can stay at its current yard and around Wallingford/Henley-on-Thames and places situated around there. I have struggled for about a year or two now to convince my parents to allow me to loan, have lessons etc (due to the area I live in being seemingly pricey throughout); but I am yet to be successful. Many others have probably gone through the struggle of finding the perfect horse but way too expensive or the perfect distance but the horse is too big or the perfect horse and not the right discipline! I wanted to use this thread to appeal to anyone with quite a cheap loan offer around £40-£80 per month. Now I know I sound like some cheap teen in the pony-phase but I have always had a passion for riding and a strong jealousy for people lucky enough to ride. I have ridden at places doing hacks and began to canter, I have done small jumps and am willing to contribute to stable duties depending on the distance to the yard. I have tons of animal experience aswell as horse experience and would NOT catagorise myself into the "ooh pony!" person. I am mature and willing to go to the extents to pursue my horse riding dream! BEFORE YOU GO please read below for the size of the pony/horse im looking for and extra details.

Breed: Any (please no miniature breeds as I'm looking to ride- however adorable they are!!!)

Size: 13hh to 15.5hh 

Age: Any (not too old but I'm happy to hack if that's an extra duty)

Anything else please mention! Rather than handing me your number could you make an ad or private ad and link it? It's more practical for me but whatever is easier..

Thank you for understanding. Please no criticism I know it's a mouthful but over these years of the occasional hack etc I feel I am ready for more but not the full responsibility of owning....yet haha. 

-ash x


----------



## ycbm (13 August 2017)

How old is 'young teen''?

My initial impression is that you do not yet know enough to share unless the owner is there with you when you are with the horse. Perhaps more time at a riding school first?


----------



## ash.eq (13 August 2017)

Not willing to put you off but just 13. X


----------



## ash.eq (13 August 2017)

I appreciate your opinion it's a very good point. I totally respect it in every way but I guess I'll keep this thread up until morning to see any replies. Sorry if I sound desperate I'm just missing being with horses and having more opportunities going forward within being an equestrian! X


----------



## ycbm (13 August 2017)

ash.eq said:



			Not willing to put you off but just 13. X
		
Click to expand...

I can't help you anyway, Ash, but I think people who could will be looking for you to be confident around tack and stable work. You might strike lucky though, no harm in trying. Meanwhile, can you do some stable management training at your riding school?


----------



## spacefaer (13 August 2017)

15.5hh??

Can't fault your enthusiasm. but I think some more lessons, which you can have in riding and also in stable management, would help. Does your local riding school have "own a pony" days? You could also join your local Pony Club and go to the dismounted rallies. The more you are around horses, the more prepared you will be for a loan or share.


----------



## ash.eq (13 August 2017)

Hi! I feel recently all my riding stuff that I have done previously is making me go bonkers. My "riding school" was where I did about 3 or 4 full pony days and hacks every 2 weeks which escalated into once every month. Then it turned into a full pony loaning stables and of course the reaction was that it was too expensive. I guess I have resorted to this as I have done endless research to find a riding school close enough which isn't at least £50 for half an hour... Mentally this is making me crazy!


----------



## ash.eq (13 August 2017)

Just replied to spacefaer if you're still interested in my reply! X


----------



## Schollym (13 August 2017)

ash.eq said:



			Just replied to spacefaer if you're still interested in my reply! X
		
Click to expand...

Hang in there, ask to help out at different yards, this will help you to gain experience. A lot of us didn't get to own horses until we got older. The more confident you can get with tack etc the easier you will find it when you get a chance. I used to read lots of horse books BHS publications will help.


----------



## ash.eq (13 August 2017)

Thank you I really appreciate the advice! I was just wondering, what's the best way to approach someone and say to work at their yard? I've considered it but never known how to encounter someone and be like " hi can I work here" because it sounds a bit naff in my head haha


----------



## Widgeon (14 August 2017)

Schollym said:



			Hang in there, ask to help out at different yards, this will help you to gain experience. A lot of us didn't get to own horses until we got older. The more confident you can get with tack etc the easier you will find it when you get a chance. I used to read lots of horse books BHS publications will help.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that, I know it might be a bit more difficult now than 18 years ago when I started learning (insurance and H&S just seem to get more and more restrictive), but I learned a huge amount by working on a riding school yard. I would start by asking if they need a hand mucking out, poo picking, or tack cleaning. They might well appreciate help with the more menial tasks, particularly at busy weekends and in the winter. Be prepared to be freezing cold, tired and hungry (that's how horses work, best get used to it now). Over time you'll gain confidence and be asked to do more interesting horse related jobs as they start to trust you. Then eventually maybe you could help in lessons, getting ponies ready etc., depending on what sort of yard you're on. I'd suggest a smaller one as the big fancy yards tend to have paid staff and not need teenage labour so much! Good luck - and I think the sort of experience you need is the really basic hands on stuff that you probably shouldn't be paying for (but I would say that, being immensely cheap).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2017)

I just thought that I would explain how hands (the traditional measurement used for horse heights) works. 

1 hand = 4 inches.
Half a hand is 2 inches.
So, starting at 13 hands (or hh = hands high), the heights go up thus - 13 hh, 13.1 hh, 13.2 hh, 13.3 hh, 14 hh, 14.1 hh, 14.2 hh, 14.3 hh, 15 hh etc...

So you can see that 15.5 hh doesn't exist... well 15 hands and 5 inches is 16.1 hh, but I think that you might have meant 15 and a half hands tall, which is 15.2 hh.


----------



## Caramac71 (14 August 2017)

I think volunteering somewhere that are happy to teach you the basics would be a really good start.  Maybe try contacting local Pony Club Centres (centres are generally for riders without horses, and branches are for riders with their own horses) and see if any of them would take you on as a volunteer or know any yards that would?  RDA centres usually need extra help, as do rescues/sanctuaries.  Obviously this doesnt help with the riding (unless you are fortunate enough to find a centre that will "pay" you for your help with a lesson, but I'm not sure things like this happen these days) but at least it will give you the experience to be useful on a yard, and therefore more favourable to anyone looking for help with their own horse.

You need to get your parents onboard with this idea though, as presumably they will need to be taking you and picking you up.  

The thing about loaning, even if you find something in your budget, is that you will still need lessons and in my area you would need to factor in at least £20 a week for a half-hour lesson on your own (loan horse).  You might be lucky and find an owner that has multiple horses and is at the yard to supervise you while you are learning but most owners want someone to loan to give themselves a bit of time back.

Best of luck, I hope you find something suitable to get you started.


----------



## Red-1 (14 August 2017)

ash.eq said:



			I appreciate your opinion it's a very good point. I totally respect it in every way but I guess I'll keep this thread up until morning to see any replies. Sorry if I sound desperate I'm just missing being with horses and having more opportunities going forward within being an equestrian! X
		
Click to expand...

Hi, and as I know you are new to the forum, I think you need to know that you can't just "keep a thread up until morning" as it is not run like Facebook. Once a thread is up, it is up. You can't remove it, and there have been plenty of people who have put threads up for discussion and then regretted it, and even left the forum.

As a young teen you should not identify yourself for reasons of protecting yourself. I am not sure of the forum has an age limit? If not, I think it should have, especially as you can't remove posts and the threads are easily found on a Google search.

Finally, the original post is an advert essentially. These are allowed, but only on the regional boards. 

As for your original query, many of the things you say you don't know can be learned from a book (my era) or from an internet research search. If you became well read in the theory as well as having some experience then you would be a better proposition for a cheaper loan agreement. Many of us started in less than ideal circumstances, I know that I lived the Manual of Horsemanship, and knew every item of grooming kit, knew the specimen feed tables, fitness charts etc. This book is outdated now, but what I am saying is that when I then went to a yard to ask to help I sounded competent.


----------



## Shay (14 August 2017)

Red-1 is quite right OP.  This is an adult unrestricted forum.  If someone does contact you with the offer of a pony to share please do not respond to them.  You might also consider deleting this profile (or asking Admin to do so) and re-starting another.  Staying safe online is the most important thing.

But you ask good questions and something quite a few others will have asked also.  Have a look on the pony club website and look for a center near you.  As a center member you should be able to exchange "work" at the school for lessons.  This will give you massive amounts of practical experience as well as reducing your lessons bill!  Plus you might get access to pony club camp - some centers do.

Another option to try is to look for a BHS center and start yourself on the BHS exams route.  The way to sell this to your parents is that the higher level of the exams carry points you can use for UCAS.  That is an expensive route I'm afraid - but you have a recognisable qualification at the end of it.

The final possibility I can suggest to you is to look for your local RDA center and volunteer with them.  Most exchange rides, and sometimes lessons, for volunteers in exchange for a number of hours.  I don;t know how set up they are for folk under 16 volunteering - but it can't hurt to ask.

My honest view - I take younger and less experienced folk as sharers for our PC Pony all the time.  But you sound too novice even for me I'm afraid.  Joining a PC center or getting experience otherwise is going to be a better start for your dreams.

And stay safe online!!


----------



## Orangehorse (14 August 2017)

Well I was going to suggest borrowing books from the local library for the stable management side.   The Pony Club uses the Manual of Horsemanship as the main reference book - it is regularly updated so get the most recent version.


----------



## Snitch (14 August 2017)

Hi Ash, I don't wish to curb your enthusiasm but I don't think it's a good idea to reach out to adult strangers without your parent's knowledge or involvement.  What comes across in your post is your enthusiasm and determination, however, I think it would be a very good idea to let your parents/guardians know what you are doing and what you are trying to achieve, then perhaps they can support you in your search - safely.
Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## Kat (14 August 2017)

Try approaching local riding schools, they do still have teenage helpers and often pay them in credits towards a lesson. They might have a waiting list or want you to do a test first but that would give you something to aim for. In the meantime £40- £80 a month will get you a couple of decent group lessons with a reputable riding school. 

Ask on here for recommendactions in the regional boards.


----------



## Being_Ros (15 August 2017)

Hello,
If you were closer to me I would happily help you out and let you ride with me because it wouldn't take you long to understand the basics so that you can tack up and complete stable duties in preparation to share/ loan a horse. 
I love your enthusiasm and do keep pushing to learn more because it doesn't take long but you just need to find the right place. Watching some YouTube videos to educate yourself may be useful to you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 August 2017)

ash.eq said:



			Thank you I really appreciate the advice! I was just wondering, what's the best way to approach someone and say to work at their yard? I've considered it but never known how to encounter someone and be like " hi can I work here" because it sounds a bit naff in my head haha
		
Click to expand...

You could just walk onto the yard and ask but you must be prepared for the YO to want to talk to your parents before agreeing to you spending time on the yard.  Volunteering with RDA, or at an urban far/ horse charity would be good experience too - again your parents will need to give their permission.  IME RDA volunteers need to be 16 or older to lead a pony with a rider but under 16s can help with an adult alongside e.g. one leads the pony, the other helps the rider to balance.  I know older teens often volunteer  with RDA as part of the DoE.

Please do not go onto any yard without telling an adult where you are going, as others have said - stay safe - both online and in RL.


----------



## ash.eq (16 August 2017)

Hi everyone. I really appreciate all your views on my situation and they are all very constructive and encouraging. But before I continue I just wanted to clear a few things up as I feel as if I worried a few people about my safety etc.

My initial plan was to just see if anyone was interested in having someone ride their pony like if they don't have a use for the pony at the moment but are looking for one. I DIDN'T mean to make it sound like I was going to catch a bus or like get in their car because I would NEVER dream of doing that. When saying the locations- the ones I say are quite a distance from where I am but where I would be probably able to travel as my old riding stables was a similar distance- once again I would NEVER share my address before I meet someone face to face and would never dream of sharing any details which could result in something worse. To clarify I was going to ask if anyone was actually interested for them to create an advert so that I can reasonably show it to my parents and discuss it further with them. It's touched me so much how people sounded constructing their posts and i just wanted to say I was NEVER going to meet anyone, I was NEVER going to share my location, I was NEVER intending to make it sound like my parents wouldn't know, I was NEVER going to give anyone my number (as they would make an advert) and I APOLOGISE for the mishap I've somewhat made and I guess I should have said about the advert concept etc. 

But off that note I'm considering going to this yard sometime to volounteer and yes I'm going to discuss it with my parents. The yard has a thing on google but no website and only a little info on this small web page I found. It's unbelievably close and I feel maybe they could be a private yard or just don't know how to make a website. Anyway I'm going to see about it with my parents and I would probably update the situation on here but as many of you have said (which I completely did not realise even though I read the rules) I am possibly too young to be on here, although many of you gave better feedback than any others would! 

I want to say again that I really appreciate everything everyone has said and have nearly all said they can't fault my enthusiasm and I guess you really can't! I wasn't hurt by anyone's posts, they were all really nice and constructive (in case anyone thought so) and I hope I can continue being around horses by taking this opportunity..

Thank you all for being really nice and not insulting or criticising how bonkers I clearly am.. X


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 August 2017)

Your enthusiasm is clear from your OP and very much reminds me of how I was at your age, albeit with a few more years experience under my belt. As others have mentioned, the pony club manual of horsemanship is absolutely invaluable and will certainly help you work out how to put a bridle together or which brush is used for what as well as lots of other stuff that is good to know. I've got an ancient copy somewhere at my parent's that I could try to dig out, although it was a hand-me-down even when I got it so I suspect it's quite outdated these days. The RSPCA complete guide to horse care was another that had bible status with me, and can easily be picked up cheaply on eBay these days. 

Given your limited experience I'd see if you have a riding school or RDA centre nearby that would be happy to have you along to help out there as whilst it's great to read up on horse care, nothing really compares to hands-on experience and with any luck you might be able to have a ride every now and again as part of the arrangement. 

Best of luck


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 August 2017)

Thanks for your update and clarification, OP.  I think we have all understood how enthusiastic you are because just about all of us have been there ourselves and sometimes look back and think that some of the things we did were not very sensible, so wouldn't want you to follow our example.
I don't think that there is a lower age limit on HHO, I know some members' children also post but (as I am sure you are aware) online safety should be paramount, lots of parents monitor their early teens' computer use.
It is great to hear that you know to keep yourself safe and that you have a plan, I hope you can work something out.


----------



## Parly (17 August 2017)

What I'd suggest you do is what most of us did at your age and offer to help out at local stables / riding schools and do all the grafting and mucking out and lead rein rides in pouring rain in exchange for an hour's lesson or hack out etc.  Pretty much every horsey person I know started out that way and did it for a good few years before either their parents decided they had shown more than enough willing or they were older and able to afford their own.

If I weren't exhausted I'd tell you a tale of how I was a real cheeky sod - much younger than you are now (8 or 9 I think) and literally waltzed up to people with _"Oi Mister can I ride yer horse?" _which took me from donkeys to cobs to show-jumpers and all over the place.

Thing is you _will _need to pick up the phone and put yourself forward if you want to get as much riding time and experience in different yards and places on different horses.  Don't be too backward in coming forward because very often it pays to be cheeky.

I'll maybe pick this up again later but I'm filthy from demolishing stables and tearing out rancid matting and God knows what


----------



## ash.eq (17 August 2017)

Thank you so much x I really appreciate you concerns and I feel maybe I should have clarified my plan beforehand. I am very aware that I got ahead of myself- as soon as I sat down I was like "oh gosh what did I just get myself into". Thank you for being so kind and encouraging me to try other things first! X


----------



## ash.eq (17 August 2017)

Thank you! I wasn't trying to hesitate picking up the phone but thought I would have my parents take the responsibility of that instead because of my own safety! But thank you anyway I really appreciate it! And boy does that last bit sound like a job! Rancid matting? Good luck hahaha X


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 August 2017)

Could you help out at a riding school? Sometimes you get free rides there in exchange for helping. Another option would be to see if your local riding school offers own a pony days or even loaning one of their horses one day a week? That way you would have lots of knowledgeable people around and can help you out if needed.
Usually with loaning a privately owned horse it's on a day the owner can't do so unlikely you'd have someone around to help, if someone were to loan mine if need them to do all the yard duties for him that day. The option you may have is if someone has 2 or more and wants someone to hack with them or ride their "second" horse so they would be there when you were.
Whatever you choose to do id make sure a contract is drawn up (unless just helping at an rs) and signed by a parent as it would cover who is responsible if anything were damaged etc etc. 
I definitely think helping at the rs and looking to loan one of their horses one or more days a week would be the best way to go. I made several friends when I helped at mine also loaned one of their ponies and was always up there as much as possible after school and in the holidays. They may also offer stable management lessons at the yard where I keep H the yo always helps the new helpers and explains how and why things are done. The older helpers also take them under their wing. You might not get all the "exciting" jobs at first but work hard and make a good impression and you'll become very useful to the rs. Even leading in lessons you can listen and pick up things from what the instructor is telling them. It can also look good on a cv as shows commitment and some life skills learnt e.g. being reliable etc.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 August 2017)

Also I would advise taking your parents when visiting the yard to ask if you can help out as unfortunately even in this day and age you can't be too careful especially as you've never been there before. You said they would know where you're going but it would be better if they were with you for the first time. That's another reason an rs will be best as you can say how enthusiastic you are and how you're willing to do any job etc. If I had my own yard I'd feel happier if the potential helpers parents were there for the initial visit or it would make me think they've gone behind their parents back then would get angry at me. I'd also be concerned for their safety. Maybe I'm just old and cynical even though I'm only 27 &#128514;


----------



## Chinchilla (17 August 2017)

Hi ash.eq, to me it sounds like you might need to learn a bit more before looking into loaning, so these resources might help:

British Horse Society Resource Hub: https://pathways.bhs.org.uk/resource-hub/  (they also have information on Qualifications you can get on horse management, care and riding, etc., which you might find useful to look into.) They also have a list of _all _BHS approved riding centres, livery yards, etc., which would be the ones I'd recommend you'd start at for volunteering or work experience (no, I'm not mad, I did work experience at a veterinary surgery when I was 13, it just wasn't arranged through my school!), as they are inspected annually on horse welfare, teaching, facilities and the like, and would also have all the appropriate insurance. 

On the Riding for the Disabled (RDA) website, it has information on young volunteers - it says they will accept volunteers from the age of 12 up - and also a way of finding your nearest RDA centre: http://www.rda.org.uk/donatefundraise/volunteering/young-volunteers/

World horse welfare has some good basic information on certain aspects of horse care, such as feeding, though it is more geared towards people who are already horse owners: http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/Information-and-Advice

The Pony Club might be a good starting point, as they say 'you don't need your own pony': http://www.pcuk.org/

I hope this helps. I would definitely recommend getting more experience any way you can, and it certainly helps if your parents are on board. I'm only a few more years older than you so if you need any more advice I'm happy to help.

It's worth pointing out if you click on the 'reply with quote', or - if you're on a mobile - the icon of the speech marks in a speech bubble, it replies via quote so whoever you're replying to can see it more easily.


----------

